# Problems Rooting A955



## msllim (Nov 11, 2012)

I have tried a multiple array of solutions, Im not by any means a pro at flashing or rooting, I had a A855 that I successfully rooted and flashed, but I have now a A955 that I have tried..

Example's:
RootDroid2.7z
RootDroid2update.2.7z
Motorola One Click Root

I have tried to find the original 2.0.1 or 2.2 SBF, needless to say, Im stuck in this mode and cant root. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Currently the seventh thread from the top in this forum: New root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)

First post there has everything you need.


----------



## msllim (Nov 11, 2012)

Jabberwockish said:


> Currently the seventh thread from the top in this forum: New root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)
> 
> First post there has everything you need.


I posted in my original post that the RootDroid2update.7z was part of a failure attempt, this was on that page.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

make sure debugging is turned on


----------



## msllim (Nov 11, 2012)

The steps I have taken are:

1a)Settings> Applications> Development> USB Debugging
Take Battery Cover Off> Remove Battery> Remove MICROSD > Battery
Plug In USB> Turn On PC Mode

1b)Settings> Applications> Development> USB Debugging
Plug In USB> Turn On PC Mode

2) Run the RootDroid2 Batch file in RootDroid2update.7z Folder (FAILS) (stops on #7 hangs on 5sec)

3) Flash 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf with RSD Lite (only working RSD file found currently)

4) Tried Motorola One Click Root (FAILED)

Although Im thinking if I had a good copy of the 2.0.1 SBF or update.zip file the RootDroid2update.7z might work, I think the latest update has killed my rooting abilities.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Quoting from the post I referenced above:



> 7/25/2012 - Thanks to *beh* for putting together an EzSBF cd for this! Just burn, boot from CD and follow the directions. It can flash to the stock 621 update for those that want the stock Gingerbread image, then gives you the option to root if you like. You can also create a bootable USB stick with the iso using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
> ...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have tried to find the original 2.0.1 or 2.2 SBF[/background]


you can only use 2.3.4 sbf now that phone is on 2.3.4
older sbf will just brick it

try the ezSBF 2.3.4/4.5.621 with root
it's a better method


----------

